# Shark Pirate Art! Show me your Pirates!



## Piratefoxbox (Jul 1, 2018)

This is a character I made for my portfolio both FA and other places.
this is My pirate Shark girl Danny SharkBomb 
Yarg!







*Show me your Pirates characters! *


----------



## jblade001 (Jul 2, 2018)

did some fanart for sea of thieves  game
its the megalodon and the Kraken bosses as pirates


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 3, 2018)

Had to yank off my DA but 





I never got the gel pen to work on him so no highlights and he’s a bit more humanoid than most characters on here but...my parrot boy.


----------

